# Deathfire - Best HH book in ages ***spoilers***



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow wow wowsy wow.

After the recent dross released which haven't done anything for the story Deathfire comes right back with an excellent story which had me reading with glee until the very last page and the last page hit me right between the eyes in a way that only Fulgrim did before hand.

I was truly expecting the story to end on a cliffhanger with Numeon dying and nothing else happening but Vulkans return just made me "oh my god" out loud.

The battles throughout the novel are very well done and especially the ones at the end on Nocture itself.

I loved Thiel's Red Marked Ultramarines. I hope he/they get more air time and we get to see which if any Chapter he founds at the 2nd Founding.

The traitors are presented well too and the Death Guard get some much needed fleshing out and showing just how evil they are.

All in all we need more novels like this.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I.........


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but is this a serious thread, or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but is this a serious thread, or are you being sarcastic?


Haha, I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It has to be.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

No it isn't sarcastic, I genuinely loved it from start to finish.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm literally laughing at the reaction to this thread. In my head "finally, a positive sounding review of a HH novel!" then came the responses :laugh:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

You people are really getting bored with Black Library. I completely understand it.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Zerachiel pm me since we both think the same way about the book. I don't want haters to intrude in our fanboy discussion.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

For the record, I am actually pretty stoked to see something positive about a HH book. I do love my 30/40k, regardless of whether each book is a NYT Bestseller or not. I also don't care about the chronology of events, so if I see a good review I'm more inclined to skip to that book.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Now I have to go out and buy it because... it has potential to arouse me!

.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It'll arouse your desire to never read again alright.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

lol at _buying_ Heresy books.


----------



## acaoshes (Nov 20, 2013)

Very funny thread with the genuinely contrasting opinions. We all perceive reality differently.

I for one hope Horus doesn't make it to Terra any time soon. From my perspective the journey (including legion and individual development) is far more interesting than the destination. After all we know what happens.

For those who are frustrated with the pace of story development be careful what you wish for. What comes next? The Scouring? ... Doesn't exactly get me excited.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

acaoshes said:


> Very funny thread with the genuinely contrasting opinions.


I see no opinions other than the first... I would like to hear exactly why people didn't like the book, but they wouldn't care to indulge us. 

I've enjoyed almost all of the books I've read. Sure, some are better than others, but I've never looked to anything the Black Library produces for fantastic literature. 

When I buy a 40K/Horus heresy book, I'm looking for cool environments, brutal fight descriptions, and a degree of cheesy epicness. So far, they have all succeeded.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> Wow wow wowsy wow.
> 
> After the recent dross released which haven't done anything for the story Deathfire comes right back with an excellent story which had me reading with glee until the very last page and the last page hit me right between the eyes in a way that only Fulgrim did before hand.
> 
> ...


You have me in stitches. Genius post


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SoL Berzerker said:


> I see no opinions other than the first... I would like to hear exactly why people didn't like the book, but they wouldn't care to indulge us.


The general consensus is that Kyme is not a very good writer, and the book is very badly written. But it was well discussed elsewhere.



ntaw said:


> so if I see a good review I'm more inclined to skip to that book.


So you'd rather believe the one good review over the ten bad ones? That's kind of blinkered. The fact is that there is a massive consensus that this is one of the worst HH novels, and in my humble opinion possibly one of the worst BL novels to date. But the beauty of opinions is we all have our own.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

TBH I really don't care if:

A - You feel it was well discussed - I've read that thread and it's mostly a bunch of negative opinions on Nick Kyme and his stories, non of which I agree with. There were some positive opinions which I agreed with but I'm not going to join in the arguments there.
B - You dislike the book - I enjoyed the plot, I thought the characterisation was done well and enjoyed the storyline. You're all free to dislike the book, that's your opinions and that's fine.

As a final thought I think this thread just shows how this forum has developed. IMO it's no longer a place where I feel my opinion is welcome. That's fine, no-one forces me to come here. It's like I have a morbid fascination on what people are hating on now that keeps me coming back here. However at least I now have the evidence on what happens if I post something which dares to break from the general consensus of hate which seems to pervade these forums now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think you're way off base. Go look at the discussions re The First Heretic, A Thousand Sons, Betrayer, or Know No Fear. By and large they are all very positive. However, most people are of the opinion that the series has taken a bit of a nose dive lately. 

You disagree. Fine. But don't throw a hissyfit just because you think people are hating. We're not hating for the sake of it, we're hating on something we see as subpar and was only churned out to keep revenue flowing, rather than trying to advance the storyline of a series that most of us have invested years, hundreds of €/£/$, and not a small amount of emotion in. Forgive us if we feel we have a right to call foul when we feel let down.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I genuinely thought you were being sarcastic in your opening post. Seriously.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoa, so the first post wasn't sarcasm? I haven't read the book so I can't judge it but...

Why do you perceive the Death Guard to be _evil_? Some could argue some of the Legions have fallen to being "evil" (the slaughter of civilians of Terra by the EC, the general massacres done by Khorne's followers, the harshness of later Imperial forces, the Night Lords in general), but the Death Guard haven't struck me as particularly evil.

Or at least so far, really. Sure, they might have a low opinion of humans, but that's not necessarily evil.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> TBH I really don't care if:
> 
> A - You feel it was well discussed - I've read that thread and it's mostly a bunch of negative opinions on Nick Kyme and his stories, non of which I agree with. There were some positive opinions which I agreed with but I'm not going to join in the arguments there.
> B - You dislike the book - I enjoyed the plot, I thought the characterisation was done well and enjoyed the storyline. You're all free to dislike the book, that's your opinions and that's fine.
> ...


Nick Kyme, is that you?

Haha...in all seriousness, get some thicker skin mate. Not agreeing with your opinion does not equal not welcoming your opinion. 

I also thought you were being sarcastic as "wow, wow, wowy" seems to be rather over the top


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I looked at the thread and was actually kind of hopeful. Lol. Hopefully they get it back in flux.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I am probably 100 pages from the finish and I like it quite a bit. Not my favorite, but it succeeds in entertaining me. 

Action scenes have been nice and brutal and the characters are good enough, quite a few memorable quotes even. 

All in all I'm enjoying it.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am happy for you. To each his own


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

SoL Berzerker said:


> quite a few memorable quotes.


'Vulkan Lives' by any chance? It really should be memorable by now.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I have just been bought the book. Should I turn the first page or just use it as a door stop?

.


----------



## Gabriel Chase (Dec 7, 2015)

Brother Emund said:


> I have just been bought the book. Should I turn the first page or just use it as a door stop?
> 
> .



Why are you not sticking models to it, and spray-painting them?


----------

